# Another Walk In Another Park In Japan (image heavy thread!)



## Bifurcator (Jun 26, 2008)

.






http://tesselator.gpmod.com/Images/_Text/TPFBS.txt




.


----------



## caspertodd (Jun 26, 2008)

It's so hard to see the spider in #18.  Other than that, these are great photos!  My favorite is the turtle in #4.  It so simple, but very cool how it is just the turtles head in that open space of water.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KabeXTi (Jun 26, 2008)

Lots of good stuff in here.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I keep re-impressing myself with what this little $200 Minolta can do.


----------



## caspertodd (Jun 26, 2008)

It might have something to do with the person behind the $200 Minolta.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 26, 2008)

Maybe a little... But if I could really improve the quality of the sensor and lens with my mental abilities or something, I think I would be more famous, richer, or both. 

I'm not trying to be hard to compliment or anything but really, for a $200 hockey-puck I'm continually amazed. But I'm easily amazed too - so.


----------



## Dmitri (Jun 26, 2008)

#1 and #3 are very nice! I like the dark background and beautiful blue.

#4 the turtle saying hello. Very nice catch :mrgreen:

Good job as usual!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks!  I'm going to make a short tutorial I think on the defuser panel I made and it's use.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jun 27, 2008)

Much improvement you have made! I still think japan is just amazing looking. i especially enjoyed your improved insect shots, *high five* 

i need to take some time out from work and go look for some critters. the one of the centipedes were my favourite. the colour on the rocks is wonderful.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jun 27, 2008)

PS how do you go about making your diffuser? i normally just use 8-1/2 X 11 paper with a hole in it.


----------



## chris35rt (Jun 27, 2008)

very nice... good job and thanks for sharing


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 27, 2008)

great series, if I had any nominations left I'd be nominating number 4


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 28, 2008)

Do'Udren's Eyes said:


> Much improvement you have made! I still think japan is just amazing looking. i especially enjoyed your improved insect shots, *high five*
> 
> i need to take some time out from work and go look for some critters. the one of the centipedes were my favourite. the colour on the rocks is wonderful.
> 
> - PS how do you go about making your diffuser? i normally just use 8-1/2 X 11 paper with a hole in it.



Wow, thanks man! The colored "rocks" is actually tree bark. Weird looking huh?  That's what "jungle" conditions do... Molds and fungal growths everywhere. 

The diffuser panel - I went ahead and made a tutorial thread on here with greater explanation than I could go into here. Check it out and add your thoughts and ideas man! 




chris35rt said:


> very nice... good job and thanks for sharing



Thank YOU for commenting! It's appreciated!




lostprophet said:


> great series, if I had any nominations left I'd be nominating number 4


Really??? For Meeeee??? I'm seriously flattered! I feel like Jim Carrey in "Mask" where he was accepting the emmy after his REALLY BAD (but funny) dying act - just after the bad guys shot him.  :lmao:

Seriously appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## Suzumushi (Jun 28, 2008)

Very cool. These Japanese parks are great places for wildlife shots. I like the dark background on the hydrangeas, especially the first one. Those little fish look pretty cool, almost transparent. The fish with the babies is pretty cool, although the picture is a little busy. Maybe a polarizing filter could have cut down on the reflections a bit? Number 9 really stands out to me because of the colors, it's too bad he was hiding his face though. I think these guys are actually millipedes rather than centipedes as they have two legs per body segment. Millipedes are pretty friendly by comparison, I don't think they bite like the centipedes. The red beetle is really cool, I like the shot with the moss because you get some green in there too.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 28, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> great series, if I had any nominations left I'd be nominating number 4


 
Haha that's funny because, if I had any nominations left I would be nominating 1 and 3. I love the black background! And the blue flowers.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 28, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> Haha that's funny because, if I had any nominations left I would be nominating 1 and 3. I love the black background! And the blue flowers.



Dang, it almost sounds like I did something right for a change!   Thanks! For 1 and 3 I wasn't actually looking for a black BG. I run my camera in all manual mode most of the time. After the 1st one exposed I saw it in the EVF and liked it enough not to delete it. One of those thankfully reoccurring times where my camera saw more beauty than I. 

Thanks for that comments!  I'm feeling quite big on myself now... (as if it wasn't an accident at all...) 



*Suzumushi Wrote:*
Very cool. These Japanese parks are great places for wildlife shots. I like the dark background on the hydrangeas, especially the first one. Those little fish look pretty cool, almost transparent. The fish with the babies is pretty cool, although the picture is a little busy. Maybe a polarizing filter could have cut down on the reflections a bit? 

Excellent suggestion and right on the money too! I wished I had brought one with me - I might have thought to use it. 

Number 9 really stands out to me because of the colors, it's too bad he was hiding his face though. 

Yeah, I'm going to have to discover Doenoe's method for training them or coaxing them into a cooperative state!  It's going to be tough though having already finagled his entire post process from him. 

I think these guys are actually millipedes rather than centipedes as they have two legs per body segment. Millipedes are pretty friendly by comparison, I don't think they bite like the centipedes. 

I hope you're right! Then I can feel like a sissy for being scared to death of them! 

Here's what I'm thinking they are when they get bigger. 
http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=2f5gBFMMmGc Here ya go... 
http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=8CL2hetqpfg OMG! 
I caught one of THOSE in my old house about 6 years ago.

Here's a page with all kinds on it. http://www.whatsthatbug.com/cent.html
My entomology definitely sucks though, so I'll take your word for it and be happier (and more relaxed!) because of it!


The red beetle is really cool, I like the shot with the moss because you get some green in there too.

Yeah, the overhead shot of him was me freaking out: [OMG OMG, A PRETTY BUG... My camera isn't turning on fast enough... OMG OMG...] 

Thanks for taking the time on all those crits bro! Appreciated! I think the next time I go to a park with a pond I'll try and remember to bring a few polarizers with!


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow, love the color on 1 & 3. Great set though!!!


----------



## Suzumushi (Jun 28, 2008)

Those centipede videos were pretty crazy. I'd heard about giant centipedes but didn't know they got big enough to kill tarantulas and rodents. Luckily I haven't found any of those yet here. I think the kind you found are of the polydesmida order of millipedes. Here's a few pictures of different kinds:

http://bugguide.net/node/view/5251/bgimage

I actually found a couple of these awhile back with really cool blue stripes running down their back and sides, kind of like the red "euryurus leachii" on that site. I never could find a picture of the kind I found. They are pretty harmless, though they may produce a defensive secretion that smells weird and can be bad if you get it in your eyes. The big African millipedes are sometimes sold as pets and you can handle them safely even though they get almost a foot long. 

http://www.life.uiuc.edu/ib/109/Insect rearing/Millipede.html

I always kind of wanted one of those :mrgreen:.


----------



## niforpix (Jun 28, 2008)

Love #14 and #17! Awesome colours!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 29, 2008)

Suzumushi said:


> Those centipede videos were pretty crazy. I'd heard about giant centipedes but didn't know they got big enough to kill tarantulas and rodents. Luckily I haven't found any of those yet here. I think the kind you found are of the polydesmida order of millipedes. Here's a few pictures of different kinds:
> 
> http://bugguide.net/node/view/5251/bgimage
> 
> ...



Great research! I would say you nailed it with this one: 
http://bugguide.net/images/raw/AZ5L...H8H2ZSL4ZLL8ZMLVZQL1H7HEZGHPZQLVHGHAHMHPZ.jpg

My Dad gave me a giant millepede like in your last link when I was about 5. I can't remember if I thought he would look prettier in the fish-tank or he just got away but I didn't have him long. 





DadeCountyAnthony said:


> Wow, love the color on 1 & 3. Great set though!!!



Thanks! Appreciated!  I dig your avatar!  Great old movie!




niforpix said:


> Love #14 and #17! Awesome colours!



Thanks man! Here's another of almost the same shot - a little different and rotated 90.

I only took 3 of him so that's all I got. 





​


----------



## RandyB (Jun 29, 2008)

All I can say is wow! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 30, 2008)

NP! Sharing is what it's all about. 

That others could enjoy them is better than the cameras and pictures themselves to me!

Thanks for the comment!


----------



## TCimages (Jun 30, 2008)

Great Shots !  I love the spider in the funnel


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks man!  That was probably the hardest shot of all of them to capture. 

Appreciated!


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice shots. I especially like the turtles


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks M. McDuffie!  Turtles are cool!  Lifestyle inspiring even


----------



## EricBrian (Jul 7, 2008)

Way too many to comment on individually, but these were great for me:

#1 and #3. #21 is awesome!


----------



## tpe (Jul 8, 2008)

Fantastic thread, thanks very much. It is the deep colours and the great fade to black in the backgrounds that is so well executed that make it for me.

tim


----------



## poppy67 (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh how lucky you are to live in such a beautiful part of the world with so many wonderful creatures..I love the turtles!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 8, 2008)

.


http://tesselator.gpmod.com/Images/_Text/TPFBS.txt





EricBrian said:


> Way too many to comment on individually, but these were great for me:
> 
> #1 and #3. #21 is awesome!



Thanks man! I was thinking about splitting them into 2 or 3 different threads but there's so many good threads here and so little time to see them all I concluded one was better for all. I wanted to do a poll too but 25 is too many for a poll I think. :greenpbl:




tpe said:


> Fantastic thread, thanks very much. It is the deep colours and the great fade to black in the backgrounds that is so well executed that make it for me.
> 
> tim



Wow thanks Tim! I think that's a combination of my roots in CG for video and luck. Luck cuz I dunno what I'm doing all that much. I'm not a pro or anything - I just like people and sharing cool things with them.




poppy67 said:


> Oh how lucky you are to live in such a beautiful part of the world with so many wonderful creatures..I love the turtles!



Thanks Poppy! But I  have to tell you; I would feel lucky living any place on this wonderful planet and as long as I have my liberty I can be constantly happy. I think a shrink would say I'm chronically manic but I dig it. 


http://tesselator.gpmod.com/Images/_Text/TPFBS.txt


.


----------

